
A creative presentation: Two Czech students looking for a summer job in SV - doh
http://jobinsiliconvalley.com/
======
Mahh
You might consider looking for companies that really interest you, and you can
directly email their recruiters. As a student who has had my fair share of
internship hunting, I find it more reliable to go hunting for what interests
me rather than hoping something interesting happens to show up. Opportunities
do just show up(linkedin recruiters sort of thing), but it's just a far lower
chance that those turn out to be as interesting as companies that I scouted
out on my own.

Some places to start: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs> Or these:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3783657>

And if you wait two days from now, it'll be May, and you'll find a fat list of
companies who might want to hire you two as interns in the 'Who is Hiring, May
2012' posting.

------
ricardobeat
> [this was coded using HTML5]

Nope. It doesn't use any feature from HTML5, no new APIs or CSS3 that are
usually bundled with the buzzword, no semantic tags, not even a doctype.

Besides, it's kind of obvious that you're looking at a website ;)

------
HistoryInAction
I can help you get visas, and I work with lots of founders on that sort of
thing.

Check out these folks as an option for getting your sponsor:
<http://www.internationalexchangecenter.org/>

However, most startups won't be certified as a J-1 sponsor, so I can help
there through working with USCIS, make sure the process works out.

Have you checked to make sure that J-1 won't require you to spend two years
physically in the Czech Republic before applying for another visa?
<http://j1visa.state.gov/participants/common-questions/> (check tax and
immigration requirements)

I have an email in my profile if you want to talk more.

------
pippin
As a student in a similar situation, but from Canada, I'd add the suggestion
of looking for teams you would genuinely love to be apart of, and targeting
them.

Why? Say you find five or six places that are tackling a problem that really
excites you - and a team of individuals at each of these places, that as a
student you can feel welcome to work your butt off while gaining a tonne in
knowledge and wisdom.

Build something for each of these places - and personalize. Show that you give
a shit about the problem they are solving.

~~~
laluser
As a recent graduate with a few internships under my belt, I have seen plenty
students come from abroad for internships. Although this was an awesome idea,
I think it might only target smaller companies that do their own recruiting.
Even for the smaller companies, this might not be the "best" approach. I agree
with doing something more custom based for them to show that you are
passionate, although it would be a much more time consuming process. On the
other hand, the bigger companies will want you to apply more directly.

------
jamesma
What a great way to advertise yourself, I'd be bought if I was a recruiter.

------
astro1138
Your XML, it's broken.

Also, what is "edit"? Didn't you mean to use "$EDITOR"?

tail with an uppercase "-F" is more useful with rotating logs.

I also saw some JavaScript in this HTML5-only page.

Hope that helps you with your endeavour.

~~~
divadnotrab
thx

------
pepr
Guys, just out of curiosity, what school are you studying? I'm Petr, I did my
Bachelor degree at CTU FEE (CVUT FEL) and I'm doing my Master's in US.

~~~
peterjs
David is from CVUT/Open Informatics - <http://oi.fel.cvut.cz/en/home>. I'm not
sure about Tomas. I met him some time ago when they were working on a web app
with David. These guys are really passionate about building things on the web,
that's for sure :)

Would you mind getting in touch? My mail should be in my profile. It's always
nice to meet people from HN in Prague :)

------
xrt
Are you both wild and crazy by any chance?

------
praba230890
BTW, that's a good domain name (jobinsiliconvalley.com) & which itself is a
start-up idea.

------
petrbela
Wow! Good job! #jobinsiliconvalley TT?

------
lachyg
how is the J-1 working out?

~~~
ddariod
There are more types of J-1 visas, version I know about is to get a job offer
fist, signed by US employer from some restaurant or other seasonal work. Its
summer work and travel program. This is the easiest way to come and work for
summer legally if you are regular student.

~~~
lachyg
Yeah, there are three types of J-1 visas. Internship, Trainee, Summer Work
Travel. They're all pretty much tied to your student status.

I'm curious how the OP is finding the process, whether he's managed to secure
one, etc.

------
divadnotrab
#jobinsiliconvalley

